# Time to hit 13 stone shredded...



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

ESSAY ALERT

OK so I've always wondered what it would look like at my height to be 13 stone and lean (as lean as I am now).. I've always preached the philosophy of lean bulks, never trying to pack on the mass quickly or aiming for a specific weight as it will inevitably lead to fat gain... But somehow, in a year I've put on about a stone, and my weight fluctuates around 12.5 stone anyway (even on about 150g carbs a day I currently weigh just under 12.5, so it's not water)..

So I'm so close to 13 stone I might aswell "go for it". Still no timescale though, because I *will* get fat. I'm just gonna keep an eye on the abs.. If in 8 weeks they've dissapeared, I'll cut and start again. Would much rather 8 weeks bulk, 2 weeks cut than 8 months bulk 2 months cut. If it takes me 2 years I'm not particularly bothered, but I *must* shredded for Global Gathering (pretty much the peak of my summer). So that gives me a whole year to f*ck about.

Feels nice to be out of what felt like a perpetual cut, my lean bulk last year went *perfectly* before I decided to go to new york in January.. Easily consumed 5000+ calories a day for a week (buffet breakfast, macdonalds and starbucks on every corner, going out and getting smashed), and I put on a lot of useless weight and ended up cutting for a long time. The past week (after Global) I deleted MFP and didn't log any of my workouts, just to give myself a break, still went 6 times last week but like I've said alot of the time, I enjoy training. I must say my mood is much more upbeat and I have *so* much more energy.

From tomorrow I'm back on it, if I'm actually trying to get stronger/bigger, I'll need to monitor food and workouts, which is obvious. Also started a new job, and consistent working hours mean that I can *actually* get a routine down now. Before I could be working either 8-4 or 11-8, which meant I could have no training or eating routine because I could be training at 6am or 5pm. Trying to fit carbs around workouts was a mess aswell because I could be banging in carbs for 12 hours straight, or no carbs for 36 hours depending on the working pattern. My new shifts are 8.30-6 every day, different days off every week but thats fine. Still trying to work out whether I wanna get up at 5 every day and train before work, or get up at 7 and train at 6.30 after work. The after work thing works out better socially, because I wont be going to bed at 9.

Training I'll be sticking to PPL, my routine is probably what some would call over-training, I do quite a few sets, but I recover well and my lifts are relatively good so I'm going to continue unless I plateau, all sets are 3 sets 8-10 rep. I increase the weight each set, once I can do 10 reps on the last set I increase the first one. I repeat PPL as often as I feel, mostly I'll do it twice a week with one day off, for the sake of growth/recovery I might just start doing PPL rest PPL rest etc etc etc

Pull:

Lat Pull Down, Seated Row, Single Arm Seated Row, Single arm preacher curl, Shrugs, Hammer Curls, Deadlifts (or back extensions), Wrist Curls

Push:

Incline bench press, flat close grip bench press, shoulder press, lateral raise (or seated reverse fly), tricep kick backs, seated fly

Legs:

Squats (or leg press), single leg press, single leg extensions, lying leg curls, smith calf raises

Every session I'll either do 3 sets of 20 hanging leg raises or 3 sets of 12 weighted crunches.

Diet wise, not gonna go crazy, probably gonna start around 2800 calories (maintenance ish) and increase when I plateau.. Still don't know what I'm gonna do about macro's, I know I'm gonna aim for at *least* 260g protein (I read alot about nattys not needing much, but I tried it, and it didn't work, without wanting to sound like a c*nt: I'm quite strong for my weight, so trying to base my protein requirement on my weight is just silly).. I function well on low carbs, keto is easy, and alot of carbs bloat me. But I understand for growth, carbs are essential, so I'm probably gonna do something like 200g carbs, 260g protein, rest from fat. Gonna try and focus my carbs around my workout, if I do the early morning workout it means fasted training and smashing in loads after. If I do the after work training it means about 50g an hour or so before and the rest after. In terms of actual food it's gonna be alot of brown rice, oats, wholemeal flour, wholemeal pasta, sweet potato, LOTS of peanut butter, eggs, chicken, turkey mince, lean beef mince, tuna, river cobbler and salmon when I can afford it.

Supplements: Vitamin C (because the orange ones taste nice), ZMA (because I like the dreams), BCAA (noticed an improvement when adding this), bought some creatine a month ago but my god the water retention was ridiculous, my lifts went up but my abs turned into some blurry mess... May add this back in, not sure..

I will not be updating this every day. Just random musings to be honest, I only made this thread as it felt nice to type out my ideas. Will probably update PB's, days when I'm slacking on diet, food pictures, stuff about going out and getting smashed.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just smash a load of dbol and you'll reach your goal in a week or 2 :lol:

Can't comment on being lean though as iv never visited it.


----------



## billly9 (Sep 1, 2010)

Best of luck with this! You've got a very aesthetically appealing physique (no ****) and it's something I'm training towards. Will be interesting to follow. Subbed! :thumb:


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Good Luck mate! Looking great as a natty so i'm sure you'll do what you set out to do! Be interesting to see how a natty does!!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just smash a load of dbol and you'll reach your goal in a week or 2 :lol:
> 
> Can't comment on being lean though as iv never visited it.


Realistically the only chance I'm ever gonna get lean is if I get locked up in some afghan torture camp and they starve me for a couple of months :no:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just smash a load of dbol and you'll reach your goal in a week or 2 :lol:
> 
> Can't comment on being lean though as iv never visited it.


Lol its very likely in 2015 you'll see a thread from me saying "Time to hit 14 stone shredded... with some help"


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Good luck with this mate, will be following your progress with interest especially the diet side which is something I struggle with.... :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed. Good luck!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Realistically the only chance I'm ever gonna get lean is if I get locked up in some afghan torture camp and they starve me for a couple of months :no:


Same mate. When I finally get around to cutting, 12% will be my end goal :lol:


----------



## itsme1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good luck mate will be watching this as thinking of switching to PPL myself and same as you I prefer to be training most days


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Diet for tomorrow

Breakfast - 140g salmon, 2 whole eggs, 2 egg whites, 200g green veg

Lunch - 225g turkey mince, 3 whole eggs, 200g green veg

Pre-Workout/Snack - Chocolate flapjack.. Mmmmmm

Dinner - 250g chicken, 70g brown rice, 200g green veg

Dessert 1 - Chocolate flapjack.. Mmm

Dessert 2 - Protein pancake (40g flour, 20g whey, 10g psyllium husk) - With some honey and peanut butter on top

Comes to 2700 calories, 200 carbs, 90 fat, 250g protein

I don't count calories from milk/hazelnut drink/coconut milk so there will probably be ~150 in there.

My diet wont change massively from this.. One day the salmon could be mackerel, the turkey could be chicken, the chicken could be lean beef, the rice could be pasta, the flour could be cornmeal/oats.. Green veg sources are green beans, spinach, broccoli, cauliflower (yea yea its not green). Turkey mince will probably stay in every day because it's cheap.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks good mate, apart from fish for breakfast, don't think I could eat it that early....


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Gab said:


> Looks good mate, apart from fish for breakfast, don't think I could eat it that early....


If mackerel wasn't so calorie dense (and expensive) I'd have it every meal, it's beautiful..


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

L11 said:


> Lol its very likely in 2015 you'll see a thread from me saying "Time to hit 14 stone shredded... with some help"


Forget 2014 the future is now, grab a needle and a bottle of Test and cchange the journal name to 15 stone shredded


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

L11 said:


> If mackerel wasn't so calorie dense (and expensive) I'd have it every meal, it's beautiful..


Agree mate, I love fish, I've never tried it for breakfast, perhaps I should, I might like it..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Feels so good to be training and not be in a caloric deficit... I don't think I actually have any more energy, but I'm way more determined to shift big weights as I'm scared of getting fat.

Smashed a PB on the seated row today, was my 2nd exercise so this had me buzzing for the rest of the session.. did deadlifts for the first time in months which felt amazing (stopped because I got REALLY high one night, slept funny and had a really bad pain in my lower back, couldnt walk for a whole day and then was paranoid about injuring it even more so laid of deads and squats for ages).. Only did "warm up" weights of 80kg * 10, 100 * 8, 100 * 8 just to get into the swing of it.. One more session like that and then I'll be getting the liquid chalk out and smashing em properly.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

@L11 how tall are you?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

5 foot 7


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Good luck mate. I have no doubt you'll reach your goal


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mi deya

Good luck my man you'll p!ss your way to 13 stone


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

"Push day"

Right elbow was aching so no kickbacks or tricep extensions 

Discovering that close grip bench press is by *far* the best exercise for chest for me, I know it's supposed to be triceps but I dont really care. Huge pump afterwards and can really feel the chest working during.

Tried to do incline dumbbell bench press for the first time in 2 years (barbell was taken when I wanted to do incline press).. Started on 26kg as a warm up, easy, went to 32kg, easy, went to 36kg, easy. Remembered I was in puregym and didn't have any more weights!

Looking huge at the moment (in a good way), I guess from packing the carbs back in, abs aren't as defined but it's probably down to bloat/water since my veins are still popping out ridiculously..


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Slowly working my way back to squatting properly..

3 sets of 110kg x 10.. Easily had more in me but still paranoid about my back!

Hit a PB on the leg curl

PB on the ab crunch (going for some serious abs mass this year)

Moroccon style chicken and rice for lunch. Boom.

Still contemplating getting back on the creatine but the whole blurry/bloated/mess was not a good look. Might order some kre-aklyn or whatever its called. GoNutrtition need to hurry the f*ck up and open so I can order 5kg of turkish delight.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

L11 said:


> Slowly working my way back to squatting properly..
> 
> 3 sets of 110kg x 10.. Easily had more in me but still paranoid about my back!
> 
> ...


I've not tried my samples yet, was Turkish delight your favourite? Kre-alkalyn is good, works really good


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

zack amin said:


> I've not tried my samples yet, was Turkish delight your favourite? Kre-alkalyn is good, works really good


Nah I didn't try any samples, f*cking rip off prices.. but I love turkish delight and everyone says it tastes like the cadburys one so that'll do be


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Day off training.. Love doing low carb days, no splitting egg whites, lots of tasty yolks, salmon for breakfast, turkey mince for lunch, mackerel for dinner..

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/recipes/233249-not-your-regular-protein-pancake-really-delicious-lots-pictures.html

Made some of those, 40g whey, 2 egg whites, 10 psyllium husk, paprika, curry powder, crushed chillies, put some hot pepper sauce on the top (instead of the cheese)..

F*CKING BEAUTIFUL


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Look good in the avi mate. Should look great at 13 stone if just as lean, seems like you know what your doing so good luck to you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I often wondered how somebody whos not averse to taking recreational drugs and has been training so long and consistently has stayed off gear,fair play anyway and good luck with this, ill be poking my head in


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> I often wondered how somebody whos not averse to taking recreational drugs and has been training so long and consistently has stayed off gear,fair play anyway and good luck with this, ill be poking my head in


Loads of reasons.. I take drugs because I prefer the feeling to alcohol in certain environments, and it's often *alot*cheaper.. MDMA has also no negative effect on me whatsoever, i get high, i go to sleep, I wake up, I'm normal..

AAS is a completely different can of worms, firstly, I don't need it to hit my desired phsyique, i'm not someone who wants to be *big*. I can definitely hit 13 stone natty so no need to spend extra money (from what I understand, aas and associated pct drugs are quite expensive), it might take longer, but I'm only 25, I'm not in a rush. Secondly, the risk of negative effects are far too high for me, even a 5% chance of gyno is enough to put me off, I'm not f*cking around with natural test production and anything that even remotely affects me having kids in the future is a no no.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

L11 said:


> Loads of reasons.. I take drugs because I prefer the feeling to alcohol in certain environments, and it's often *alot*cheaper.. MDMA has also no negative effect on me whatsoever, i get high, i go to sleep, I wake up, I'm normal..
> 
> AAS is a completely different can of worms, firstly, I don't need it to hit my desired phsyique, i'm not someone who wants to be *big*. I can definitely hit 13 stone natty so no need to spend extra money (from what I understand, aas and associated pct drugs are quite expensive), it might take longer, but I'm only 25, I'm not in a rush. Secondly, the risk of negative effects are far too high for me, even a 5% chance of gyno is enough to put me off, I'm not f*cking around with natural test production and anything that even remotely affects me having kids in the future is a no no.


Thats fair enough, u got ur head screwed on


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Subbed in!

All the best bro, you'll smash it though!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

btw i werent judging u with the drugs in case u thought that was the case as i am partial to allsorts myself.


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

L11 said:


> If mackerel wasn't so calorie dense (and expensive) I'd have it every meal, it's beautiful..


hehehe I can get them for a euro a fish,fresh just caught.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> btw i werent judging u with the drugs in case u thought that was the case as i am partial to allsorts myself.


Nah it didn't come across like that, I know what you meant. So many people's adversity towards steroids stem from some holier than thou bullsh*t about keeping their body pure and not ingesting chemicals bla bla bla f*cking bla or they worry about the fact that it's "illegal"

Personally I read the facts, weigh up the risks and make my own decision.. I actually read the "steroids and testosterone" forum every day for info!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

How tall are you btw?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

sockie said:


> How tall are you btw?


5 foot 7


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

In for this :thumb: Sounds like you have your head screwed on mate so sure you will hit your goal pretty quickly


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

This isnt the place for havin your screwed on sort yourself out man and get some awesomeness in your life fanny can smell the high test levels a mile off


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Back day.. Still not feeling confident to properly smash the deads.. 105kg x 9 this time.. Grip is sh*t anyway I might use some liquid chalk next week

Decided to go with high reps for biceps, had a massive pump so probably gonna stick with that for every session..

Smashed the seated row again, 86kg x 10, felt like a beast..

Diet today: Mackerel and protein pancake for breakfast, turkey mince and egg for lunch, amazing dinner of quorn fillets (cooked them in a curry sauce I made from hazelnut milk, chillies, curry powder and jalfrezi seasoning), protein pancake (again with some curry powder mixed in), green beans, onions, basmati rice.. Probably one of the tastiest things I've ever made.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In brosef.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Today was supposed to be high carb day, but 8 o clock last night I got the "you coming out tonight" call, which meant a bottle of vodka was destroyed by 11 o clock.

Got home at 3 and remembered that I was supposed to be meeting up with my sister today (60 mile drive) and that there was no f*cking way I'd be sober enough unless I took drastic measures.. Decided to eat myself sober (at 3am), ate probably about 300g of oats, lots of whey, lots of peanut butter, lots of golden syrup, then polished off 1/3 a box of bitesize shredded wheats.

Woke up still smashed at 8am. Went to the gym, smashed legs, absolutely beasted the leg press.. Stacked the machine a long time ago so I've resorted to do it single legged. Was far to smashed to consider doing squats (at pure gym, where it's not manned), but had a decent session still..

Decided to weigh myself for a laugh, 12 stone 12lbs. Might change this journal title to "13 stone bloated watery sack of sh*t".. Was so worth it. Gonna do lower carbs (~150g around training) for the next couple of days though.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Squatted 120kg for 10 reps today, considering once again I got in at 3am I'm pretty happy with that.. I think my PB is 125kg so I'm confident I will destroying that within a few weeks..

Loving eating 3000 cals a day, diet is now

Breakfast: Fish, green veg and scrambled egg whites

Lunch: Turkey Mince, green veg and pasta

Pre workout: Flapjack

Dinner (post workout): Rice, Protein pancake and either white fish, lean beef, chicken or quorn (loving quorn at the moment, soaks up the flavours so well)

At this point I normally have about 800 calories left so I have some protein pancakes topped with honey and peanut butter, or my chocolatey protein flapjack.. then just before bed some cottage cheese, whey and peanut butter


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

that was some essay. Someone should have alerted me


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

try mackerel and pepper omlette, if you havnt already. im currently the same weight as you, plenty more bf though. do you drink a lot of water? Im sure i look leaner when iv had loads of water. subbed (whatever that means)


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

icamero1 said:


> try mackerel and pepper omlette, if you havnt already. im currently the same weight as you, plenty more bf though. do you drink a lot of water? Im sure i look leaner when iv had loads of water. subbed (whatever that means)


Omelette, scrambled egg, same thing to me..

Nah I have terrible water intake, I'm never actually thirsty I always have to force myself to drink, I never drink whilst training which I'm sure is terrible.. Water intake makes no difference to my composition though, I upped it drastically when I did my water load/deplete and whilst loading (4 days), I looked no different..


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sub'd, good luck.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

L11 said:


> Omelette, scrambled egg, same thing to me..
> 
> Nah I have terrible water intake, I'm never actually thirsty I always have to force myself to drink, I never drink whilst training which I'm sure is terrible.. Water intake makes no difference to my composition though, I upped it drastically when I did my water load/deplete and whilst loading (4 days), I looked no different..


I drink water constantly. I **** every hour without fail.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Decided to to do decline bench press for the first time in about 6 months.. F*ck knows why I stopped because it was amazing, really felt it in the chest.. Practice set on 60kg x 10, moved up to 90kg x 10, thought it was easy, tried 100kg x 10, still easy, 110kg x 10, not easy but certainly not a struggle!! Smashed a PB on the reverse fly, PB on front dumbbell raises (3 sets of 14kg x 10). Great session overall.

Diet wise I'm trying to stick to protein/fat for breakfast (600cals), protein/carbs for lunch (600 cals), flapjack pre workout (200 cals), then smashing in 1500 calories of whatever post workout (between 8pm and 11pm).. Means I get a huge dinner and a tasty dessert, loving it!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Felt nice to do a leg session sober for once, got personal bests on nearly every exercise. 100kg single leg press which i was *very* happy with, really felt it in my quads. CHanged my calf exercise to doing it on the leg press, gave me a better ROM than standing calf raises and felt good.

Legs are growing well, especially the quads, but they're not growing width ways! I need something to help my outer quads..

Certainly not shredded at the moment, but still pretty lean, need to update this with a picture really but I can't be ****ed.. The rate that my strength is improving (and I'm getting bigger), it's very likely I'm gonna go quite a bit past 13 stone and then cut back down.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

In case anyone was wondering.. No I have not stopped training, I'm actually having the most progress strength wise that I've ever had.. I'm literally PB'ing every session it's ridiculous.. Training routine is the same.. Diet wise I've nailed down to

Morning - Either breakfast of mackerel and egg whites OR 100g of nuts that I eat throughout the morning

Lunch - Turkey mince, 3 eggs and green veg

Finish work and have a flapjack as a nice treat then I train

Dinner - Smash in 1200 calories of protein and carbs.. Chicken, pasta, sweet potato, turkey mince, lean mince, tortilla, oats, flapjacks, pancakes, healthy stuff (apart from the golden syrup and honey)

It's basically carb backloading but I add the pre-workout flapjack.. My weight is roughly the same (I did actually go past 13 stone briefly but it was just water, because I'm back down to 12.8ish) I do look less lean in my mid section but it's more than likely bloat due to the amount of pasta, oats and flour that I'm having) I'm definitely gaining muscle because I'm getting much stronger..

I plan on carrying on for a month, there's an EPIC rave on at the end of September so after that I'm gonna do keto for 7-10 days and see how I look


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

L11 said:


> In case anyone was wondering.. No I have not stopped training, I'm actually having the most progress strength wise that I've ever had.. I'm literally PB'ing every session it's ridiculous.. Training routine is the same.. Diet wise I've nailed down to
> 
> Morning - Either breakfast of mackerel and egg whites OR 100g of nuts that I eat throughout the morning
> 
> ...


Hospitality at Brixton?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

robdobbie said:


> Hospitality at Brixton?


nah mate, i wouldve been bang on it but the next day in Bristol is noisia, foreign beggars, friction, Wilkinson and culprate (its a ukf event), and i figured I've been hospitality twice already at Brixton this year (plus global gathering and park life) so im gonna hit the Bristol one..


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

Great stuff so your macros are around 3000 cal a day what time do you usually train?

I guess you eat most of your carbs around workouts? Or just space them our during the day?

So are you still doing push, pull, legs day off then repeat?

Do you do any cardio too?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breezy2k said:


> Great stuff so your macros are around 3000 cal a day what time do you usually train?
> 
> I guess you eat most of your carbs around workouts? Or just space them our during the day?
> 
> ...


- I train at 6.30 after work, on my days off I train at around 11 normally, skip breakfast and eat all my food post workout

- Carbs I have about 25g before workout and the rest post workout

- I just repeat PPL until I'm tired which normally works out doing it twice and one day off a week

- No cardio. Cardio can f*ck itself, most boring thing ever invented

Ask away mate!


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> - I train at 6.30 after work, on my days off I train at around 11 normally, skip breakfast and eat all my food post workout
> 
> - Carbs I have about 25g before workout and the rest post workout
> 
> ...


So 3 sets 10 reps on all your exercises on all push pull leg routines then?

Are you not starting heavier on the compound exercises ATM a your bulking?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breezy2k said:


> So 3 sets 10 reps on all your exercises on all push pull leg routines then?
> 
> Are you not starting heavier on the compound exercises ATM a your bulking?


3 sets 10 reps on everything but biceps, forearms (15 reps) and calves (25 reps).. Smaller muscles basically..

WHat do you mean? Go heavier with less reps because I'm bulking?


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> 3 sets 10 reps on everything but biceps, forearms (15 reps) and calves (25 reps).. Smaller muscles basically..
> 
> WHat do you mean? Go heavier with less reps because I'm bulking?


I've just always followed routines where you start with higher sets and lower reps eg 5 sets 6-8 reps then build up to higher reps and lower sets but I guess I need to mix it up a little and clearly what your doing is working and delivering the results


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Still alive.

Still getting pb's EVERY session. Switched up my diet slightly, having basically 1000 calories of protein and fat pre work out, then smashing 2000+ calories of carbs and protein in post workout. Performance hasn't suffered at all without pre workout carbs, although i have been on creapure and beta alanine so that's probably helped. The problem with changing more than one thing at once is that you'll never know what actually worked.

Decline benched 120kg for 9 clean reps yesterday. Just squatted 130kg for 9. Very happy with those numbers.


----------



## Breezy2k (Mar 9, 2012)

L11 said:


> Still alive.
> 
> Still getting pb's EVERY session. Switched up my diet slightly, having basically 1000 calories of protein and fat pre work out, then smashing 2000+ calories of carbs and protein in post workout. Performance hasn't suffered at all without pre workout carbs, although i have been on creapure and beta alanine so that's probably helped. The problem with changing more than one thing at once is that you'll never know what actually worked.
> 
> Decline benched 120kg for 9 clean reps yesterday. Just squatted 130kg for 9. Very happy with those numbers.


Some impressive numbers there man are you taking creature pre workout then how many grams of carbs are you on roughly on training days then?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Breezy2k said:


> Some impressive numbers there man are you taking creature pre workout then how many grams of carbs are you on roughly on training days then?


its about 5g a day i think, 2.5g in the morning, 2.5g pre workout. As far as i understand, once the muscles are saturated, it makes no difference when you have it. I space it to try and reduce the bloat. No carbs on my one non training day. (except green veg, for fiber)


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

ironic as im aiming for 13 stone shredded too lol, problem is im 6ft so it isn't as good


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How much Beta Alinine do you take pre-workout?


----------

